# Spyder Plants...



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Sup guys. I have some Spyder Pnats I'm going to be putting in my home. Yes, I know they are house plants and not water plants.

Question: Is it ok to put them in a breeder cage at the top of my water to get them to start growing, or will they poison my fish?

Reason I thought of this is because, to start a spyder plant, you put in in a small glass of water. Once it grows strong roots, then you can plant it. I figured, you can get must better nutrition than that in a fish tank.









I guess I'm asking if a house plants' roots will poison an aquarium.

PS. I noted that since I put the plants in the tank, the roots are reaching throught the bottom of the holder.


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

I say give it a shot. what do you got to lose but a bunch of feeders. those spyder plants would look awesome in a tank. Anubias is a house plant that can be submerged. keep us updated


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I'm sorry, I read your post wrong.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

edcal said:


> what do you got to lose but a bunch of feeders.
> [snapback]999055[/snapback]​


I also have 12 small reds.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmmmmmm intersting. keep us updated im curious. what is the scientific name for spider plants/


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Sorry, I spelled Spider wrong.

Chlorophytum Comosum = Spider Plant

http://www.evergrowing.com/HousePlantTV/spiderplant.htm
http://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheets/HGIC1513.htm


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

chiefkyle said:


> WHAT!!!!!!
> 
> Your telling me I can actually plant them in my tank?
> 
> ...


I mis-read you post and thought you going to put them in your tank...my bad.

as far was starting the spyer plants on top of your feeder tank dont seem like a big risk, unless those are show quality goldfish


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I miss read yours too. Opps. My bad.

I just want to use the tank water to start the babies.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

edcal said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT!!!!!!
> ...


show quality feeders!oo pick out the tastiest ones for your p's!


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have never rooted spider plants in my tank but have rooted other plants like bamboo and a couple tropical vines. didnt affect my fish or the plant significantly, although it did improve my water quality.


----------

